# Hello. New here, First post. 8dp3dt. 2ww.



## saffronjewel (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,  Just looking for support & info, I haven't posted here before, so a bit shy 

I POAS this morning. BFN. I know, probably too early. But these cramps are so bad I thought it must be a good sign
I'm reading every single thing I can google about this, driving myself crazy.
Hoping & praying this works, as I'm fairly sure this is my last chance.

Im teary (a lot   ), so tired I have to have a snooze by 10am lol  , enormous sore boobs, fairly constant AF type cramping, having dizzy spells, bloated, slight nausea. & completely off with the fluffy head fairies  Thank goodness I'm not working at the moment!
I keep going round in circles wondering if these symptoms are just from the progesterone gel, playing tricks, or if they are really positive signs.
I had one tiny bit of spotting 5dp3dt, but thought that could just be the progesterone gel, as it was only once.

Probably the same as everyone here, I'm hopeful, but scared to get too hopeful just in case. My chances are fairly slim at this age, with one 4 celled, fragmented egg.
I'm trying to stay positive, but it's difficult being on my own, with all these emotions doing my head in


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Saffronjewel & welcome on board!

I'm on here reading in the middle of the night as stressed out about my own situation just now, & hope I could give you a little reassurance that 8dp3dt really is too early. I just got a cautious BFP in the past few days following 3dt as well, and even on my OTD 14 days after transfer the lines were so faint I'm sure even the day before there would have been nothing. I've had betas & my levels are respectable, touch wood!

Keep away from the peesticks if you can, I know it's tempting. And symptoms really could mean anything, infertility makes us lose the ability to read our bodies properly.

Stay strong & best of luck for the rest of your 2ww.

B xxx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Why do we do this too ourselves?

Saffron I just read your post and thought I had written it!!!! Your symptoms are identical to mine, apart from I don't have cramps more just a heavy tummy. Also had bad heartburn last night which I have never had in my life. This is my 6th 2ww, 3 of the others I got positives and had sore boobs and emotional. The two bins I got I had no side effects at all. So this time I tested early as am so sure it's worked. I just feel something there if that makes sense. And i got a bfn. I am telling myself its cos I had fet so probably slower implanting. Plus hcg only started entering the system on day 8!!!! Also I used a eBay strip test. So not sure how accurate. 

But remember it is still too early. Hcg starts to enter the body on day 8. And that's only if you implanted bang on time! So don't give up hope yet. People keep saying mine could be the side effects of the meds, and I know it could but why didn't I get any side effects from them on my bfn cycles? 

Hang on Hun. We don't have long until otd... And I have googled the **** off bfn 8/9 dpt turning to bfp. And there are soooo many of them. 

X


----------



## saffronjewel (Mar 18, 2012)

Dear Bombshell, That's fantastic news on your beta  I hope they are increasing 

Dear Sweetnats, how are you going?
10dp3dt now. I'm still cramping, & started spotting last night.   I'm a bit scared as it was after a rare night of fun with the donor (ex-bf) & Im worried the spotting could have been because of that. I need to go back & read more in here...& google 
Neg HPT this morning, no matter which way I turned it, lol.
*sigh* keep waiting...& snoozing


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi saffron. How you doing??

I'm still getting nausea and also sore boobs but still negative. Otd is Friday so then we will know finally!!! Either way I am just sick of second guessing


----------



## saffronjewel (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Sweet nats,
Not so good. I've had copious bleeding and big clots for the last 14 hours, quite painful. I'm about to go in for the blood test early this morning, they bought it forward a day, although there doesn't really seem much point in going now.  I'm not really thinking clearly at the moment, took some strong pain killers. but this was pretty much my last go.

How are you feeling today? I hope everything goes well for your Otd, fingers crossed.


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww sorry Hun

This whole process is a nightmare. We are holding a little hope but I am ready for it now. I had a day of crap and have moved on. 

We have 6 more frosties left so hopefully another 3 goes then if that fails we will look into surrogacy x

Let me know how you get on with the blood test. Will keep everything crossed for you. I have heard of ladies bleeding heavy and it all being ok x x


----------



## saffronjewel (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Sweetnats,
It came back negative, as I thought. I have made another appointment to see my Dr asap but at 44 my chances are pretty slim. I also rang a different clinic just to see what their success rates are like & she said in 10 years she has only seen 2-3 successful births from mothers using their own eggs at 44.
*sigh* 
Anyway, one day at a time. I will re-evaluate in a while..a fairly time conscious while lol 

Still feeling everything will be fine for you & that you will get good news on Friday xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

So so sorry saffron. 

It may be worth researching more clinics as I know at mine the rates are a little lower but my doctor is not put off by my age. 

Have you considered donor eggs?


----------

